
People Power Increase Processing Speed - brahmwg
https://www.technologynetworks.com/neuroscience/articles/citizen-neuroscience-people-power-increase-brain-mapping-speed-290742
======
d6e
This seems like something that could be automated with machine learning
techniques.

